# reclaimed wood bookshelf build



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

had an individual order 4 shelves for a store
2 are 4 feet tall 18 inches deep and 30 inches wide. and there are 2 that are 72 inches tall and the same. they are being burnt a little with a torch. here are some pics of the parts so far.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

and more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. What store are they going in?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

TheEcelectic Collection in Perry GA. i also have 2 items that will be on comsignment with them when they open. she bought tables from me and one thing led to another.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool. Good for you.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice job with the burning. It's cool how it leaves the denser grain white(ish) and lets the pattern stand out so prominently. I'm anxious to see these shelves come together.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Nice job with the burning. It's cool how it leaves the denser grain white(ish) and lets the pattern stand out so prominently. I'm anxious to see these shelves come together.


me too. im $120 deep in this with planer blades and sand paper and propane so im anxious to get done.


----------

